# How to Check Your WAEC 2014 Results



## Vunderkind (Aug 13, 2014)

The May/June 2014 WAEC results are out and you can check by visiting www.waecdirect.org. 

Here are the steps to take in checking your results:
1. Visit the 2014 WAEC result checker site at www.waecdirect.org. 
2. In the first space, put in your WAEC registration number.
3. Next select in your Examination year (2014)
4. Choose the type of examination which, in this case, is the MAY/JUNE WASSCE
5. You'll find the serial number on the back of your card. Type this in the appropriate box. 
6. Enter your PIN (personal identification number)
7. Click the 'submit' button and wait for the pop-up window to load with your results. Print this out. 

It's always a good idea to print out your result for reference purposes.

Best of luck.


----------

